# Quick Cucumber Kim Chee



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2014)

1 Hot House or Long English Cucumber, diced skin on
1 Tbsp. Coarse Salt (I use Sea Salt)
1 Tbsp. Noh brand Kim Chee Spice

Place the diced Cucumber into colander, I use my salad spinner for this recipe.
Sprinkle with the Salt, stir and leave for 15 minutes, no longer than that though.
Rinse the Cucumber well; drain, this is where the spinner comes in handy.  Give it a whirl and continue.
Place the Cucumber a bowl (or the bowl of the spinner); 
sprinkle with Kim Chee spice to your taste, it’s hot, so watch out. 
Give it a good stir; cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours, 
all day is better.
This makes a great side dish.



*Tip: I keep the remainder of the packet in a spice jar with a shaker top


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2014)

We have this ALOT!!









Teriyaki b/s Chicken Thighs, grilled
Cucumber Kim Chee
Bean (Mung) Sprouts
and of course steamed white rice with Aloha Shoyu and Furikake


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll have to see if I can find that mix here Kgirl. Thanks..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I'll have to see if I can find that mix here Kgirl. Thanks..



I find it here in the middle of the desert at the Asian market that I frequent, but I've seen it in Cali at places like Marukai, Ranch 99... anywhere that sells products from Hawaii, which are plentiful in California, Oregon, Washington and the Las Vegas area.
I've seen it sold on Amazon and found this there too:
Hawaiian Electric: Kim Chee Chicken
If you like spicy, this would be wonderful!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 11, 2014)

I fell in love with kim chee when I lived in Hawaii.  Only very rarely can I find any in the grocery store.

I'm fairly sure the seasonings aren't available here.

Do you buy it online?  I couldn't find any information about the prices and shipping costs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I fell in love with kim chee when I lived in Hawaii.  Only very rarely can I find any in the grocery store.
> 
> I'm fairly sure the seasonings aren't available here.
> 
> Do you buy it online?  I couldn't find any information about the prices and shipping costs.



Try Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/NOH-Korean-Chee-1-125-Ounce-Packet/dp/B0001IOSCW
If you order from Noh directly, the S&H cost from Hawaii will be more than the product... 
try a Google search too
after seeing that recipe from HawaiianElectric, I want to make that Kim Chee Chicken as "Hot Wings" using drumettes, very popular in Hawaii.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2014)

Wait, WHAT? 
Z, you lived in Hawaii? Where? When? For how long?


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 11, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I fell in love with kim chee when I lived in Hawaii.  Only very rarely can I find any in the grocery store.
> 
> I'm fairly sure the seasonings aren't available here.
> 
> Do you buy it online?  I couldn't find any information about the prices and shipping costs.



You can find kimchi here:

Oriental Market
3324 Transcontinental Dr
Metairie, LA 70006


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 12, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Wait, WHAT?
> Z, you lived in Hawaii? Where? When? For how long?



Thanks to the Navy, we lived in military housing near the naval base at Pearl Harbor as well as in Honolulu.  We were there for 3-1/2 years.  It was quite awhile ago, starting in September of 1964.

What I remember most is the wonderful ethnic foods, Hawaiian, Portuguese, Chinese, Japanese, etc.

I worked at PACEX headquarters in downtown Honolulu, and had a wonderful Chinese girlfriend who knew where all the little wonderful places were to eat.  We had a good time going to lunch every day, and when my husband was overseas, we went to many nice little restaurants for dinner.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2014)

It's always nice to make friends with the locals.
That's what I miss most, is the food, well the people too.


----------



## spork (Nov 12, 2014)

A Korean-centric market (like Asiana, here in Arizona) will sell scores of different kimchee powders and dressings.  It beats burying a clay pot of fermenting veggies & chiles in the ground for a year and a half.  My favorite brand is Momoya, a thick dressing made in Japan, in long-lasting 7oz bottles (a little bit of it to toss your veggie of choice is all that's needed, plus a couple of hours or a day in the frig).  Noh is good too; the brand has many other powders common to Aloha/Asian cuisine.  Kimchee dressings tend to be potent with garlic, so a very tight seal to your refrigerator container is essential.

Kayelle, in San Diego, try finding the market called Nijiya, headquartered there with outlets in Honolulu, LA's Little Tokyo, SanFran, Seattle, Anchorage & elsewhere.

Cucumber kimchee sounds really good, Kgirl.  DC turned me on to russet potato medallions in kimchee, too.  Both are spice adjustable.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 12, 2014)

Kimchi isn't that hard to make without powders or dressings.  And you certainly don't have to wait years to eat it.

There are a million different kinds of kimchi and many you can enjoy right after making it.

There may be some ingredients that are hard to find for some people but they can be found on the internet.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2014)

Hence the name, Quick Cucumber Kim Chee


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2014)

spork said:


> Kayelle, in San Diego, try finding the market called Nijiya, headquartered there with outlets in Honolulu, LA's Little Tokyo, SanFran, Seattle, Anchorage & elsewhere.



Thanks anyway Spork, but I'm about 200 miles north of San Diego. I'll keep looking here though. By the way, it's nice to see you back lately.


----------



## Claire (Nov 16, 2014)

I do this a few times a year.  I like the "quick" part because I like kimchee, but not once it ferments (what my husband calls "winter kimchee", the fresher, quick kind like your he calls "summer kimchee" -- having to do with whether or not it has spent the winter in the pot in the ground and fermented.  Friends of mine love it (both it and the traditional cabbage), that and when I occasionally make ahi poke so I make extra so I can give them a jar.  I, too, lived in Hawaii and terribly miss the great variety of foods available.  Especially the little Mom & Pop places you'll find in strip malls and such where you get to know the entire family.  The most unusual kimchee I ever saw was in the bar at the Hickam AFB golf course.  A Korean couple had the food franchise and they made -- potato kimchee.  Think a cross between potato salad and kimchee.  Yum!  I think Koreans will make kimchee from anything available!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 16, 2014)

Claire, I'm not super big on the fermented type of kim chee
that's why I like the "quick" version


----------

